# Residency



## rico4444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello! Hope you can answer this question, Re: Residency Visa for nonEU citizens.

I hold a USA passport and my wife holds a Philippine passport. We currently are living in Mexico where we have a Permanent Residency Visa. Since we are currently Mexican residents, can we apply for an Italian Residency at the Italian Embassy in Mexico City, or do we have to start the process in our respective countries where our passports originate?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

rico4444 said:


> Hello! Hope you can answer this question, Re: Residency Visa for nonEU citizens.
> 
> I hold a USA passport and my wife holds a Philippine passport. We currently are living in Mexico where we have a Permanent Residency Visa. Since we are currently Mexican residents, can we apply for an Italian Residency at the Italian Embassy in Mexico City, or do we have to start the process in our respective countries where our passports originate?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


see here > Residence in Italy, Life in Italy,Residence in Italy help to getting mortgage in Italy


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You have to apply at the consulate or embassy which has domain over your current legal residence (which you will need to provide proof of, btw).

Quick question: does either of you have any Italian blood?


----------



## rico4444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you accbgb!! That's the answer I'm looking for. So, according to you, if we can prove residency in Mexico (our residency visas are in our passports), then we can apply at the Italian Embassy in Mexico rather than returning to either the USA or the Philippines. That's excellent news! And no, neither of us has Italian blood. Why? Would that entitle us to an easier entry and residency in Italy?


----------



## rico4444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks The-cat, but none of those links address my question.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

rico4444 said:


> Thank you accbgb!! That's the answer I'm looking for. So, according to you, if we can prove residency in Mexico (our residency visas are in our passports), then we can apply at the Italian Embassy in Mexico rather than returning to either the USA or the Philippines. That's excellent news! And no, neither of us has Italian blood. Why? Would that entitle us to an easier entry and residency in Italy?


With Italian blood there is a reasonable chance that you might qualify for Italian citizenship jure/jus/ius sanguinis - by blood right. With Italian citizenship, you would not need an ER visa as you would have the same right to live and work in Italy as any other Italian citizen. But that appears to be out of the question for you. 

As far as the Mexico consulate goes, some consulates process these requests much more quickly than others and some are more lenient than others as well. Where Mexico falls on the spectrum, I don't know, but it really doesn't matter as you MUST use the consulate which serves your legal place of residence.

Check this site for official visa info including where to apply: Il visto per l'Italia


----------



## rico4444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks again accbgb!!


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

rico4444 said:


> Thanks The-cat, but none of those links address my question.


Indeed at link have the exactly procedure that you can use to have residence in italy , enclosed modules filling


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

When I inquired via email of the Italian consulate in Miami FL as to whether I could get a _permesso di soggiorno_ there I received the single word response "no".


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

RetireInRome said:


> When I inquired via email of the Italian consulate in Miami FL as to whether I could get a _permesso di soggiorno_ there I received the single word response "no".


You get a visa from your consulate. The visa permits you to _enter_ Italy.

Once in Italy and settled in your comune of choice, you apply for a Permesso di Soggiorno (PdiS) - Permission to _Stay_ in Italy.

Consulates issue visas. Comuni issue Permessi di Soggiorno.

One lets you in, the other lets you stay.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks "accbgb". A document off a link provided by "The-Cat" says that to get the PdiS "medical insurance" is required. Another board says re acquiring public Italian medical insurance "if you study or just live in Italy you will need pay an annual fee of around 150 euro. You can apply for this by visiting a local ASL center in the area you live in in Italy". 

Is this correct? Is the medical insurance I acquire from the Italians sufficient to let the Italians know I have medical insurance?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

RetireInRome said:


> Thanks "accbgb". A document off a link provided by "The-Cat" says that to get the PdiS "medical insurance" is required. Another board says re acquiring public Italian medical insurance "if you study or just live in Italy you will need pay an annual fee of around 150 euro. You can apply for this by visiting a local ASL center in the area you live in in Italy".
> 
> Is this correct? Is the medical insurance I acquire from the Italians sufficient to let the Italians know I have medical insurance?


Again, you are putting the cart before the horse. 

First you need that ER visa. In order to get that you will need at the minimum:


A health insurance policy which will cover you and any others in your party (spouse, children) for a minimum of one year
Passive income (social security, pensions, interest) and/or savings capable of generating somewhere in the neighborhood of €30,000 per person per year. This number is apparently very dependent upon which consulate handles your visa request
A signed lease with a minimum term of 12 (13?) months or ownership of a suitable house/apartment in Italy
Plus whatever else your consulate demands from you.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks again.

The sequence as I interpret it:
* Rent an apartment in Italy
* Get health insurance for a year
* Go to consulate and apply for a visa which I presume to be a _visto per dimora_. (A ***** if they refuse to give me one as I've rented an apartment and bought insurance.)
* Move to Italy.
* Apply at commune for a PdiS.
* Apply for ASL insurance.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not certain of the correct name; it may be "Visto per Residenza Elettiva"

The rest is essentially correct. Bear in mind that the consulate can always refuse your request, so try to ensure that your lease can be cancelled with minimum loss.

Contact your consulate as early as possible to find out _exactly_ what they will require from you.


----------

